

Ask HN: What would be your ideal API for news content? - tm

There are APIs like Daylife, NYTimes, Guardian, even Zemanta.<p>What would your idea API for the news look like? What's missing in the existing solutions?<p>Images? Video? More customization? More analytics and number crunching abilities?
======
babyshake
Let me send a URL and retrieve the unique news story that it's a part of, or
perhaps multiple news stories with confidence intervals.

I don't know of a single API that currently does this.

------
jodrellblank

      def getNews():
         return _("Sorry, nothing has happened yet today, why not try %s while you're waiting?" % todo.next)
    

;)

